# Swollen eye?



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I was out feeding the birds and just happened to scoop up one of my barred rocks and I noticed her eye seemed swollen up top. Or maybe her head is swollen from a peck? I didn't see any obvious trauma. I tried to get pics of each side. Some aren't too clear though.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could be a bug bite?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh maybe! I didn't even think of that!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bee sting ?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say wash it out and use ointment type antibiotics if it doesn't get better in the next day or so


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. Ill clean it tonight and see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is she foing any better?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Doing...... stupid typo


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Totally forgot to reply to this earlier! Her eye looks so much better. It's so hard with 4 barred rock girls because they are identical. I had figure out which one it was. She had a deer tick imbedded in her head this afternoon but when I went to find it now that my husband is home and I have help I don't see it. Could one of the other birds have eaten it off of her? It wasn't big and fat yet.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Great! I'm glad she's doing better


----------

